# Books on Depersonalization



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone found books that were helpful for DP? I know there are a lot of books that talk about what it is, but they don't necessarily describe what to do about it. I am an avid reader, and I would be very interested to know what others' experiences have been with books on the subject.

Thanks!


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

The Noonday Demon by Adrew Solomon is a very helpful read. Ut is about depression but his description of his experience and recovery of the illness is very lucid and inspires hope. I know that it doesnt concern dp./dr specifically but there are overlaps in his experience and that of many on this board.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I just received 'overcoming depersonalization & feelings of unreality' in the mail this morning. I've flipped through it, and its definitely the standard CBT fare, but focused on DP/DR. (Tracking symptoms, dealing with cognition and behaviour etc) It also has a chapter on useful techniques to deal with DP/DR (like attention training, mindfulness etc) and how to deal with related symptoms (like depression and anxiety). It's easy to read, unlike the more academic text of Simeon's 'feeling unreal'.

From my knowledge of the literature, its the _only_ book that seeks to help people with depersonalization disorder. Well, they call it Depersonalization/Derealization disorder with feelings of unreality (DPAFU). In any case, its probably the next best thing compared to a knowledgeable clinician.

I'll see if I have the energy to write a full review once I'm finished the book.


----------

